# Tawas Bay



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Anyone interseted in fishing on Tawas Bay for pike walleye perch browns on March 4-6 weekend? I will check with motels for discounts for everyone and post here later on. Thanks yoopernut


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Cant make it that weekend but could do the next weekend.
We got some smelt after you left but nothing to brag about.
Didnt get home till 2 this morning.
Larry


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

May be able to make it but not making any promises yet. Money is tight for me right now but we will see. I would love to get into some browns through the ice.


----------



## joefsu (Jan 9, 2005)

I know the next two weekends are out for sure. I'll be going home over spring break to visit the family and do some fishing on my home waters in Iron River. It's been a couple months since I've seen everyone back home and I can't wait to go. 

Keep me posted about fishing on other weekends tho. 

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## yoopernut (Feb 5, 2004)

Well we got 3 replys out of 85 views guess no one's interested, understand the people who are have other things planned and that's fine with me we will plan an outing when you get back from spring break. Pat :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Would be a good place to plan a spring brown outing just after ice out. Tawas is great for the browns,(not to mention the bonus walleyes) and if the water gets rough, you can run 20 minutes north for some steelhead on the AuSable.


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

I'd be interested in doing that......Never have tried it.


----------



## gonfishnou812 (Feb 20, 2004)

I am in for a spring trip. I store my camper at the city park and Just waiting for ice out.


----------

